# Heat Wave!



## VictorBravo (Jul 29, 2009)

Tacoma, Washington, is not generally known for its triple digit temperatures, but we get them.

This is one of those days. Here is the temp registered by a sensor in the shade of a grape arbor at 5PM:







And here is a snapshot of our outdoor thermometer under a Mountain Ash tree:






And finally, my greenhouse with all vents open and misters on:






Of course, we are pretty smug in our 50's rambler with central air conditioning that we installed a few years ago. Few people around here enjoy such luxuries. It's a nice 76 F inside (please don't let the central planners know!)

Seattle broke a 100 degrees today, and our office HVAC died. It was around 95 in my office, and the hot afternoon sun blasted away on my shoulders. Still, it didn't seem that bad, probably because I was sweating unprofessionally and profusely.

I keep track of heat units to see how my little vineyard is progressing each year. Before last week, we were about 3 weeks behind a normal year for ripening. We made up most of that in the past 5 days alone.

BTW, please don't tell anyone that we get glorious blue-skied summers routinely. We have enough people here as it is.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

A bit on the warmish side. I'll bet that greenhouse was a bit on the balmy side!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup, it's hot up here just north of the border too. We don't have AC and our master bedroom is 92. I'm thinking of sleeping in the crawl space.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 29, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> Yup, it's hot up here just north of the border too. We don't have AC and our master bedroom is 92. I'm thinking of sleeping in the crawl space.



[bible] Psalm 139:8[/bible]


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Jul 29, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, it's hot up here just north of the border too. We don't have AC and our master bedroom is 92. I'm thinking of sleeping in the crawl space.
> ...



LOL!


----------



## SRoper (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm been thinking about my brother in his Seattle apartment with no air conditioning. I'll have to call him and see if he's just sleeping at work.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 30, 2009)

108? Now that is hot. At its highest the temperature has been 103 in Redmond.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 30, 2009)

Our high in Lynnwood was 112. Thankfully we have one air conditioned room. My room of course! Everyone was hanging out in there, dogs and cats included.


----------



## matt01 (Jul 30, 2009)

We are on the fourth floor, with no AC, and the windows need to be closed almost all day due to scaffolding that surrounds the building. It is horrible.


----------



## Beoga (Jul 30, 2009)

It got up to 107 here in Vancouver, WA. My mommy's place has air conditioning, my car does not. I have tried to stay home as much as possible.
We had a crazy snowy December, and now a very very very Hot July. Only in the PNW!


----------



## SRoper (Jul 30, 2009)

Joshua said:


> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm been thinking about my brother in his Seattle apartment with no air conditioning. I'll have to call him and see if he's just sleeping at work.
> ...



Yes, thanks, and if VirginiaHuguenot was here we'd have a link to the thread.

The picture is a few years old, but my beard is still pretty awesome.


----------



## Archlute (Jul 30, 2009)

It cooled off some today, but was about 105 near the mountain here earlier.

One of the radio stations had people calling in to discuss creative ways of keeping cool for those lacking AC. One fellow who called in stated that he lived in a complex where the water was free, so he was leaving his shower running on cold the entire day, and had a fan sitting there to funnel the resulting cold air through his apartment. I wonder how long water will remain a free commodity at that location once the manager gets a hold of the bill.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jul 30, 2009)

108? 112? That's it?


----------



## Curt (Jul 30, 2009)

AlGore was right!!


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 30, 2009)

Curt said:


> AlGore was right!!



I figure I'll get on the bandwagon when it's this hot around Christmas time.


----------



## matt01 (Jul 30, 2009)

Archlute said:


> One fellow who called in stated that he lived in a complex where the water was free, so he was leaving his shower running on cold the entire day, and had a fan sitting there to funnel the resulting cold air through his apartment.



I will have to try that one out.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 30, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> 108? 112? That's it?



Try those temps with 25% humidity and see how you like it. 110 at 12% vs. 110 at 25% is NO comparison...

and then let's put you at 100 degrees and 45% humidity in Houston and see how you do, desertboy


----------



## ewenlin (Jul 30, 2009)

Those numbers are crazy. I feel for you guys.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry to report that we just took the blanket off our bed. The almost constant rain may be affecting the temperature. Any of you wanna trade some heat and sun?


----------



## turmeric (Jul 31, 2009)

I work at home and have no A/C. It's been intense, let's just say that!


----------



## Edward (Jul 31, 2009)

Global cooling here -- it's 70 degrees and windy at the moment.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 1, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> steven-nemes said:
> 
> 
> > 108? 112? That's it?
> ...



 Actually, it was around 50% humidity when I wrote the OP, but now the heat wave is gone and almost forgotten. It only got to the mid 90s today.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 4, 2009)

On Wednesday it got up to 112. That week we had 103-105-112-106 pretty intense with the humidity too.


----------



## Whitefield (Aug 4, 2009)

Curt said:


> AlGore was right!!



Only west of the Mississippi .. east of the Mississippi we have experienced a mini-ice age - it hit 90 degrees in Louisville Kentucky only once in the month of July.


----------

